# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Лестницы для МиГ-31 и МиГ-25

## Драган

Здравствуйте,
Я ищу фото лестниц для МиГ-31 и МиГ-25. У кого-нибудь есть фото. Спасибо.

----------


## OKA

> Здравствуйте,
> Я ищу фото лестниц для МиГ-31 и МиГ-25. У кого-нибудь есть фото. Спасибо.


Вам ответ дали )) :

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_81300.html

----------


## Драган

> Вам ответ дали )) :
> 
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_81300.html


Я задаю один и тот же вопрос на двух разных форумах, потому что есть вероятность, что не одни и те же люди, и это больше шансов получить больше информации. Это математическая формула возможности. Сравнение равных может быть достигнуто с помощью различных образцов. Например, вы можете получить число 8, таким образом, что 3,75 + 4,25 = 8, но вы также можете получить число 8 следующим образом: 2+ (9/5) + 0,15 + 4,25, и есть уважаемый патерн, но финиш остается прежним, мы пытаемся получить номер 8, и чем больше я получу путей, тем больше я буду уверен в том, каким образом я могу получить номер 8. Но с этой точки зрения я даже не близко к 8, я могу получить почти 4 ... и мне нужно гораздо больше образцов, чтобы увидеть, как применить математику для этого. Спасибо.

----------


## OKA

> Я задаю один и тот же вопрос на двух разных форумах, потому что есть вероятность, что не одни и те же люди, и это больше шансов получить больше информации. Это математическая формула возможности. Сравнение равных может быть достигнуто с помощью различных образцов. Например, вы можете получить число 8, таким образом, что 3,75 + 4,25 = 8, но вы также можете получить число 8 следующим образом: 2+ (9/5) + 0,15 + 4,25, и есть уважаемый патерн, но финиш остается прежним, мы пытаемся получить номер 8, и чем больше я получу путей, тем больше я буду уверен в том, каким образом я могу получить номер 8. Но с этой точки зрения я даже не близко к 8, я могу получить почти 4 ... и мне нужно гораздо больше образцов, чтобы увидеть, как применить математику для этого. Спасибо.


Математика , однако))

Cheers ))

----------


## Драган

> Математика , однако))
> 
> Cheers ))


В математике нет ... может быть? На факультете это одни из первых аксиом? Я прав? Чем больше источников у меня для справки, тем точнее будет сборка. Всего наилучшего, мой друг.

----------


## Драган

По ссылкам, которые у меня есть сейчас, для меня было бы лучше всего взять углы с фотографий. Затем высота в миллиметрах, когда модель закончена. Затем мне нужно перенести его в масштабе с помощью проекций. Это очень легко, но мелкие детали на лестницах также важны, потому что их также необходимо изготовить.

----------


## OKA

> .. Всего наилучшего, мой друг.


И Вам не хворать))


Модель "Корсара Ф4" хорошА ))

А МиГи 25 и 31 тоже про сирийскую компанию собираетесь строить в 48-м ?

Или только лестницы))

----------


## Nazar

> А МиГи 25 и 31 тоже про сирийскую компанию


 :Confused:

----------


## Драган

Спасибо за комплименты о F4U-1D в 1/32.
Что касается проекта МиГ-31 и МиГ-25, мне интересно делать лестницы, потому что они мне нужны для моего проекта. Я не знаю, использовались ли МиГ-25 и МиГ-31 в сирийской кампании?

----------


## Red307

Миг-25 использовался. Лет 40 назад))

----------


## cobra_73

Здрасти еще по моему в 10-м или 11-м МиГ-25РБ долетывали в составе ВВС. Впрочем они еще летают у Алжира и числятся у Сирийцев.

----------


## Fencer

> Здрасти еще по моему в 10-м или 11-м МиГ-25РБ долетывали в составе ВВС. Впрочем они еще летают у Алжира и числятся у Сирийцев.


Этот МиГ-25ПУ https://russianplanes.net/id262018 в 2013 году летал...

----------


## Fencer

> Здравствуйте,
> Я ищу фото лестниц для МиГ-31 и МиГ-25. У кого-нибудь есть фото. Спасибо.


Можно посмотреть фотографии МиГ-25 https://russianplanes.net/search.php...D0%B8%D0%B3-25 и МиГ-31 https://russianplanes.net/search.php...D0%B8%D0%B3-31

----------


## Драган

Здравствуйте, братья, я уже просил у вас справочные материалы для трапов для МиГ-31, и я нашел много материалов, но если есть еще что-то, поделитесь, пожалуйста, со мной.
Самая важная часть сейчас - найти некоторые из их размеров. У меня есть доступ к 3D-принтеру, и я могу их распечатать, а также предоставить таким образом, чтобы они были у всех. Мне просто нужно предоставить некоторые меры их другу, у которого есть компания, которая делает 3D-принты.

Всего наилучшего и заранее спасибо.

----------

